# 66 GTO manual steering to powersteering?



## howard1966 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi all! I just brought home a 1966 GTO on Monday and am drooling at the mouth to get the project started. As I looked under the hood I noticed that it has manual steering... I mean it'll work and get my arms into shape and all, but I really want to switch to power steering. My question is what car has the setup that I need to work with this car? Is it tough or just pretty much a couple bolts and hose hookup? Any help on this would be great. Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Best to find a donor car, and that would be a '66-'67 A-body. Center link, Pitman arm, all pulleys are different, as well as all of the brackets and mounts. Not an easy or cheap job, these days.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

dont forget rag joint and correct coupler for the teeth on the pump


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Since I could not locate a donor car, I bought a "kit" that came with pump/res, steering gear, hoses, pittman arm, and rag joint for around $550. It was a real pain getting the correct brackets and pulley in place. About midway through the project I was thinking that the $250 replacement manual gear box was looking quite attractive, and one less belt under the hood... I do of course like the end result with a much faster turning ratio, but still a pain if I wanted to move to an older style head and start all over matching up accessory brackets!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine has manual steering and it doesn't bother me at all. The faster you go, the less you notice that it is manual. The only time it really sucks is when you parallel park it, but that doesn't occur very often like it did 20 years ago. If you are doing 25 to 35 and make a turn you have to use both hands sometimes, but at 40 and above it's really nice. I love how you get the feel of the road when you are on the highway. But, I'm a little nuts, I like my manual drum brakes too, makes you feel like you are back in the day. Like a time machine to the late 60's.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've owned and driven manual steering GTO's, too, and have no problem with them either. The road feel is excellent, and they're "lean and mean" with no excess weight. My ONLY issue is the slow, 24:1 ratio....you can get_ really _busy keeping it straight with the rear end loose. I think if I were to get another GTO and it had manual steering, I'd leave it. My '65 was changed over to power with factory parts in the '60's or '70's....I found out it was originally a _manual _car a few years back when I got the PHS!


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I've gone from manual to power steering on my '66. I replaced everything. Since I was adding Vintage Air, I was doing a full pulley swap anyways. 

I chose power so my wife can easily drive the car while shifting the stick. The more she enjoys it, the more it will stay in the family. haha


----------

